# Australia Visa & IELTS



## Imtee (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, this is Imi, 

I have finished my two year master degree from Australia, and I have good working experience.
I want to apply my permanent resident, but I m finding difficulty to clear IELTS exam, so I am not able to apply PR, but my company is ready to sponsor me, I have question on this if I will get sponsorship then how long I have to wait for apply permanent residency? And what are the requirements i have to fulfil to get my PR? Please advise me. 

Thanks
Imi


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Imi, 

There are links to the visas in the "PLEASE READ...." post and they will tell you the visa requirements.

I think that you have to pass an IELTS test for whatever visa you apply for but I'm not an expert on that since I didn't have to do the IELTS test (I moved from the UK). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Imi,

I've just looked on the DIAC website for the eligibility criteria for the subclass 457 visa and it states:

_have English language skills equivalent to an average band score of 4.5 across the four test components in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test, or higher where required for licensing/registration/membership. You may also be required to demonstrate these skills through a formal test, unless you have been exempted under the regulations_

So, even if you get your company to sponsor you, it looks like you will still need to pass the IELTS test.

I'd suggest getting in contact with one of the agents who post on here. You can do that by clicking on their contact details in their signature. The agents are pc, Liana Allen, Alan Collet and SOMV.

Dolly


----------



## Imtee (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks,
Karen

thanks again for your reply, in my case i have got a good job and clear my all exam paper for my degree , but only the IELTS stop me to get my PR ... 
Let see how can i fix this issue ...

Regards, 
Imi,


----------



## Imtee (Nov 25, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Imi,
> 
> I've just looked on the DIAC website for the eligibility criteria for the subclass 457 visa and it states:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly, 

i have gone through that exam many time , but i miss my reading or writing part with 5.5 only , dont know how can i make it 6 on each 

Thanks lot for your reply ...
Regards, 
Imi


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's a couple of websites that you can do practice papers....

Free IELTS advice, tests and samples

IELTS Test Books - Free Download Exercises

IELTS-Blog - your best IELTS study partner

If you do a google search there's loads of info out there. I guess it's practice, practice, practice. I know quite a few members have passed the test, perhaps they can give you some advice.

Dolly


----------



## Imtee (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Dolly, 

i have gone through this exam many time, even i have took class also and try my best to get my result but dont know how can i miss that level of score .... 

i hope i feel difficulty in Australia,Some tie its look like business for this country. 

I am flying to India , i will try one more time over there . let see. how i am going on those exam ... 

heaps of thanks 
for your help and reply 

Regards, 
Imi


----------



## Imtee (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Dolly, Karen

How r you guys? just want let you know guys, I got my PR last year, and I have applied my Citizenship as well. Thanks lots for your reply and help for questions. 

Heaps of thanks,
Imi


----------



## Florentyna (Jun 18, 2011)

About the IELTS test.
Can someone help me in achieving academic band 7 with 7,7,7,7 by chatting with me on Skype ? My ID is : florentina.vasile
Let's find a bidirectional spare time for chatting and.....Thanks a lot.


----------

